# 1947 Rover P2 16hp Sport Saloon - Restoring Classic Paint



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Pop the kettle on, make a cuppa, sit back and relax  ... This is the writeup on a classic 1947 Rover P2, an exterior detail carried out by myself and Gordon, and Davy and Alex on day 2 as well to restore the paint finish following damage incurred at a classic car show.

John, the owner of this simply beautiful Rover P2 called Tilly, contacted us through Detailing World after attending a classic car show - the original thread you can see here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=124469

The paintwork on this car, original from the restoration 26 years ago, had been chemically damaged by the use of an aerosol body spray the a woman near the car was spraying... the damage, as you can see, was heartbreaking. Had it been my car, I'd have been in tears.

Gordon and myself met John last month to assess the paint finish and a little trial revealed that claying removed the above surface contamination while machine polishing _slowly_ (we'll get to this soon ) using a variety of levels of abrasive was suitable for relevelling the paint surface to remove the majority of the damage while maintaining the paint finish as best as possible - happy with what was achieved, John booked the car in and ever since I have been excitedly awaiting the car's arrival!! 

....

Fast forward to last weekend, and it was time for the detail. I will admit, I get excited the night before details, given it is something I derive a lot of enjoyment from, its a bit like Christmas! Well, this car certainly was, and a bit like an eight year old, I didn't sleep a wink the night before the detail such was the excitement! :lol:... But with excitement, has to come extreme care and above all - respect. You must respect every car you work on, have the longevity of the finish in mind at all times, respect the owner's wishes and always do your best. But on a car like this you must have massive respect for the fact that the car is not "normal" - 26 year old paint, hand painted during a restoration is enough to make any detailer sit up and pay attention. When you see the thickness readings shortly, you will really see why! This car has been fastidiously cared for, very regularly polished which also poses a challenge for the detailer - regular polishing means regular paint removal so we had to be on our guard the whole time being hyper aware of regions of thin paint. It was always going to be the case that there would be some regions which we just could not correct as fully as we wanted to, or even touch at all with abrasives to ensure that thin regions were not made thinner still. Both the thickness gauge and lights were used to look for thin spots, or regions of concern to guide our correction methods to achieve the results with the minimum risk and the best interests of the car and the finish paramount in our minds.

So here she is on arrival - Tilly 





































You can tell how well cared for she is, the gloss and finish on the car already excellent - you may even be wondering, if you hadn't seen the thread above, why she was being detailed!

Under the Sun Gun, however, the paintwork was a different story - the damage from the aerosol you can see in the link above clear to see as little pin pricks in the paintwork...



















Claying, using Sonus Ultrafine Green Clay and Meguiars Last Touch as a lube knocked the tops off of these marks and did yield a notable improvement. Alas, the marks were imprinted into the paintwork, as indents so top surface removal would not be sufficient. The paintwork had to be relevelled, at the cost of thickness, to fully shift the marks. Tilly required learning, panel by panel. Being hand painted, every panel was different, every panel has its own challenge - no one technique would be a catch all, so the lightest techniques were assessed and used throughout on each of the panels as we progressed round. It would have been all to easy to hit in with aggressive compound, wet sand, wool mop - but as I always say on any of my tuition days, anyone can remove paint, the skill is in removing the defects at the lowest cost to the paint thickness, and knowing when to exercise restraint and let the last marks go. Far better to have an indent or two, or a scratch or two than be sending a car away for a respray, especially a 26 year old paint job on a car as unique as this.

Ready for the machine polishing, it was first of all time to assess the paintwork in terms of original thickness, and then assess the hardness through stepping up through the abrasive scale to attain the level of correction required, again with maximum safety to the finish being paramount in our minds here. The first section chosen was the passenger side bonnet top, shown below the before pictures:





































Note in the above, around the light sources, the little pin pricks in the paint surface - this is the damage caused by the aerosol.

Before continuing, the paint thicknesses (total thickness) were measured across the panel, and recorded... now I dont have a fancy gauge that remembers the readings and plots graphs, but I do have a Gordon and a laptop... (sorry Gordy, couldn't resist )










Readings were taken and then plotted using Excel to give a 3d map of the paint thickness on the panel:










Numbers along the side shows what colours represent what thickness range - essentially, anything red above is below 100um. This map I kept on the screen at all times when working, so I could see when I was polishing near thinner regions, and also to allow me to spot inconsistencies in pictures so I could know where to polish and where it would be better to go easy...

Now it was time to assess the hardness of the paint and what would be required for correction. Spot average was taken on a region to be 133.6um of paint at the start.

We started using Menzerna PO106FA Final Finish on a 3M Blue Waffle pad, applied as follows:


Spread at 600rpm
Begin working at 1200rpm until polish residue evenly spread
Work at 1500 - 1800rpm, monitoring the panel temperatures with steady machine movements and light to medium pressure until residue goes clear
Reduce speed to 1200rpm to refine, lighter machine pressure
Burnish at 900rpm, couple of slow passes, light pressure

The results this achieved under traditional Sun Gun held from panel lighting look pretty good...










Zoom in, focus on the paint surface and you can still see most of the pitting though, indicating this combo was not strong enough...










Paint thickness on the test spot had now dropped to 130um, a significant drop for a finishing polish. Panel temperature during polishing here ran at a consistent 35.9degC, gently warm to the touch.

Based on the above findings, it was decided to step the abrasive level up a notch - Menzerna PO85RD3.02 Intensive Polish was applied, using a 3M Yellow Waffle polishing pad, and the same Zenith point technique as above. This resulted in the following results...



















Note the improvement now in the level of pitting that is seen - this method had achieved better correction, but at what cost? Paint thickness had now dropped to 128.8um... a lower drop than for Final Finish which you might think is very strange, but going on recent experience I find this to be quite normal - initial layers of paint seem much softer, perhaps due to UV degredation, leading to a hardness gradient across the paint finish. Panel temperature this time was a consistent 58.6degC during the set, hot to the touch.

Given the results achieve with the first IP effort, a second set of Intensive Polish was then used, and this led to the following results...



















Less of an improvement now, and as you can see from the thickness of 128.2um, the paint level drop is now very low - we are into harder paint. Panel temp for the second set was lower though, 48.8degC, but with the same methods which point to the harder paint running a bit cooler during machining which in turn may also be affecting the removal rates and overall correction.

Now, time for careful assessment - two hits of IP get good correction, but still not great... and runs into harder paint, where it begins to struggle. We decided to trial Fast Cut Plus, upping the cut level as assess if there were safe benefits to be had. 3M Fast Cut Plus was applied using a 3M Orange Waffle Pad, drop of Ultrafina to lengthen work time, using a "Correction hit" technique as follows:


Spread at 600rpm
Begin working at 1200rpm to evenly spread the residue
Work at 1800 - 2000rpm with moderate pressure over the head, alternating between slow and fast passes to regulate the panel temperatures (faster passes saw a drop in temp)

This achieved the following results...



















Definitely getting somewhere now. Thickness drop to 125.6um show not a huge amount of paint removed, but still notable. Panel temp maximum of 60.3degC during the set.

Given we were on a thicker region of paint, we repeated with another hit of Fast Cut, as above, to achieve:



















Paint thickness of 126.7um (up!!! gauge reading error - see later ), panel temp maximum of 62.5degC.

FC+ third time (you may be wondering why I didn't move to more aggressive, wool, wet sand - the reason is FC+ was giving an improvement every time but with controlled depth removal, in this case multiple small level removal hits were preferred to one heavy removal hit!)



















Better still... Paint thickness of 125.3, max temp of 61.4degC.

Fourth FC+ hit, slightly different and more aggressive this time, using an adaptation of the above technique to attain a bit more from the abarsive - slower machine movements with firm head pressure at the working stage and we get the following results...



















Paint thickness was now 122.3um, and a max temp of 74.1degC reflecting the increased aggression of this technique. Now we are seeing much more significant paint losses overall, it was decided that the above level of correction was good and achieved safely but to chase any remaining marks would be beginning to compromise the paintwork itself.

So we then proceeded with a two stage refinement, first with Intensive Polish applied using the Zenith Point technique above to achieve the following:



















Depth reading of 122.6um, max temp of 54.1degC.

Final finish refinement carried out using Menzerna PO85RD Final Finish, 3M Blue Waffle pad and the Zenith point method, with extra burnishing passes at 900rpm to ensure the best possible clarity in the finish...



















The final paint readings - 122.5um. Max set temp (consistent over the set) of 46.1degC.

As you can see, there are still the odd marks in the paint, but a massive improvement and achieved in a safe and controlled manner here. Softly softly (yes, FC+ is softly softly here ) was the name of the game.

The graph below shows the removal rate, paint readings attained from average spot measurment shown below (vertical bars representing reading error from gauage, which is why when the removal is low, you can see the paint level seem to go up rather than down!):










This indicates the gradient of hardness across the paint also.

The 3d map below shows the paint thicknesses after the whole bonnet corrected, thin regions at the front receiving only one hit of FC+ owing to thicknesses...










You can see the red region has grown and spread, indicating an overall lowering of the paint thickness across the panel - seeing this happen in 3d like this really brings home exactly what your paint correction is actually doing!

The end results on this section under the Sun Gun for assessment:




























I was loving the depth this paint had in the garage...



















Right - next section!! Driver's side of the bonnet. 3d map of the paint before...










Already looking good in the befores...










But you can see the pin pricks under the garage and Sun Gun, a few light swirls as well...





































Correction here was achieved using 3M Fast Cut Plus, one or two hits depending on requirements and paint depths, followed with Intensive Polish to first refine, and Final Finish to burnish. 3d map of thicknesses after the machine polishing, you can again see the overall drop in paint level...










The end results under the Sun Gun and strip lighting show a massive improvement again to the overall finish with big reductions in the pin pricks...





































Gotta love this bonnet - why dont they make cars like this today??



















Onto the side of the car now, we can see the before pictures on the doors - less in the way of the pin pricks, as the vertical panels seemed largely unaffected... a few swirls and a bit of hazing though:




























Maps of the front and back doors respectively before correction:



















Note - thick regions and thin regions here, the middles of the doors showing much lower readings - care to be taken here.

Correction this time was Intensive Polish, using a regenerating technique to lengthen its lifetime as follows:


Spread at 600rpm
Begin working at 1200rpm until residue spread evenly
Work at 1800rpm with medium pressure and slow to medium machine movement speeds
When residue clear reduce speed to 900rpm, pressure to light for a couple of passes to bring residue back
Repeat at 1800rpm for a few more passes, medium to firm pressure until residue clear
Reduce speed to 1200rpm, refine the finish with light pressure

The finish was then refined using Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD, using the Zenith Point method above. The maps of the paint thicknesses after:



















And the after results...























































The passenger side, note the contorsionist efforts from me to get the pics in the reflections - thank you Gordon, for then taking over the holding of the light!!! :lol::lol:



























































































As an example, here's the paint maps of the back door on this side before, and after:



















Again, you can see the overall lowering of the paint depth. Correction and refining here was the same as other doors, with a spot of Fast Cut used on a couple of stubborn scratches. The afters on this side...














































It was at this stage, around 930pm, Gordon and I decided food would be a good idea :lol: ... Huge thanks here to Liz, Gordon's other half, for making awsome chicken and rice soup! Mmmmm, filling and warm - brilliant! It was then back to the unit, arriving around midnight for a final little bit of machine polishing of the day... The front wings (lovely lovely curves!!) before:




























One region beyond repair was this...










The muddy river effect, as its known in America, is said to be caused by too thick paint during spraying, the top dries but the base does not, and you get separation cracks which cannot be repaired.

The rest of the wings could be though - using Intensive Polish with the regenerating methods, followed by Final Finish to refine, giving the following:
































































Mmmmmmm, the depth and shine on these curves was lovely to behold in the garage....





































As was the bonnet...





































At 2am - a fitting place to end day 1 

-----


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

------

Day 2, 930am and back to work  This time we were also joined by Davy (badly_dubbed "its got bumpers too"!), and Alex (alx_chung) later in the day too as our team grew a little  It was the turn of the back of the car today, with the bootlid top being the worst affected by chemical etching...





































A few more befores from around the back of the car...
































































The bootlid top was going to prove a challenge - look at the paint map:










A large region of thin paint, with readings <70um, yet this was the worst damaged! Intensive Polish was used on the thinnest region, Fast Cut else where to restore the finish and then refine with Final Finish. The paint map after, showing the drop in paint level:










Worth it though, for these results:




























Goes to show the importance of carefully assessing the paint thicknesses here though!!

General afters from around the back of the car...
































































The painted wheels were in need of some attention as well for swirl marks...



















Centre cleaned with APC...




























Paint polished using Menzerna PO203S to remove the swirls...




























This notably improved the gloss...










The metal centres were polished by G220, polishing pad, with Briliant #1 Metal Restorer (spread at speed 2, worked at speeds 5 and 6) and then refined using Briliant #2 Aluminium & Stainless Steel polish...

Before:










After:










Alex did a sterling job hand polishing with Briliant #2 all of the stainless, and chrome trim all over the car - and there is a lot of it!!!

The car paint was cleansed with Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze, applied by hand and then followed with Chemical Guys 50/50 wax at the request of the owner who was looking for an easy to use and good quality wax to maintain his finish.

Glass was cleaned with Duragloss 751.

Wheels protected with FK1000P.

Tyres dressed with a trial tyre dressing from David G which is peforming very well on other test cars, so well that we thought it well deserving of application on this beauty. More details on this will follow.

After nearly 80 man hours, Tilly was ready - John was called and Tilly sat waiting for him, in the unit...














































After all the hard work it was hugely rewarding to see the car rolled out into the daylight (slightly fading alas...), and see the results of our efforts:



































































































































































----------

As an aside here, a little photographic trick - car in a darkened location, with a wall being lit next to it allows deep reflections in the side of the car, these pics following show this photography method being used on this car...














































Gordon at the photography too...










A couple of beading pics...



















And Gordon's after pics of the detail...






















































































































----------------------

We hope you enjoyed the read 

I would like to personally thank the following people for their help in this detail coming together....

Gordon (caledonia)
Davy (badly_dubbed)
Alex (alx_chung)
Liz (Gordon's other half)
Kara (Davy's other half)
David G

and of course,

John, and Tilly herself 

More after pics can be seen at the end of the thread linked to at the very top of the page, daylight after shots


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

As you guys know i have done my fair share of classics and i know exactly what goes into detailing one :wall:

Guys thats amazing and im loving the 3D thickness charts :thumb:

Hats off to all involved :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you Robbie for the kind words  A lot does go into classics, but the rewards are something else  ... Memories of the Silver Ghose flooding back to me during this detail :thumb:

Glad you like the 3d charts, took me a lot of fiddling in Excel till I was happy with the layout of them :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Thank you Robbie for the kind words  A lot does go into classics, but the rewards are something else  ... Memories of the Silver Ghose flooding back to me during this detail :thumb:
> 
> Glad you like the 3d charts, took me a lot of fiddling in Excel till I was happy with the layout of them :lol:


The charts look mint mate as does the car :thumb:
How many pads did you go through :doublesho it took 8 of mine to do the Bentley :lol:

Robbie


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> The charts look mint mate as does the car :thumb:
> How many pads did you go through :doublesho it took 8 of mine to do the Bentley :lol:
> 
> Robbie


*I* didn't go through any.... I was using Gordon's pads :lol::lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> *I* didn't go through any.... I was using Gordon's pads :lol::lol:


I like your style :lol:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

My word! After seeing the size of the scroll bar and taking two minutes to quickly scroll through the pics trying not to see much to finally get the bottom, you were not wrong about getting relaxed! Just what I'm gonna do now and indulge in another of dave and co's adventures. Looking forward to this. :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> *I* didn't go through any.... I was using Gordon's pads :lol::lol:


And my Shinex. :lol: 
Thought I would have to pull off a half nelson to get it back.
Pads all washed and ready to go once more all 19 of them. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Absolutely stonking work!

Big respect to you guys, amazing stuff. The depth in the paint was unreal!

First class read as always dave to. :thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Stunning results Dave!!!!!!*:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Outstanding results like always Dave.:doublesho:thumb:. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work guys:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

caledonia said:


> And my Shinex. :lol:
> Thought I would have to pull off a half nelson to get it back.
> Pads all washed and ready to go once more all 19 of them. :thumb:
> Gordon.


Diane wont be happy if I spend £300+ on a rotary polisher! :doublesho


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dave, Gordon, Davy and Alex, the rectification you done was amazing. I really can't thank you guys enough, the care and dedication you showed to the old girl was unsurpassed, she doesn't shine now, she glows :thumb::thumb::thumb:

The thing about Tilly is, she is used on a regular basis, driving to various shows around the country and therefore she has the odd blemish on her paintwork (all part of her history) and any marks left on her after the rectification are now just another chapter in the ever expanding history file I keep. When I realised the damage I could have cried, 26 years of history could have been lost all because of someones thoughtless stupidity.

Tilly is not one of these trailer queens you so often see arriving at a rally and pushed into position, she is driven everywhere. She also is used regularly as a wedding car and therefore is subject to a bit of abuse from people who like to run there fingers over her body (why do they do that)  or damage from buttons belts and zips. To date in my ownership she has won over 20 awards from a Third Prize Concurs to Rally Champion. With her now looking better than ever I am sure she will keep on winning.

I now have two fears:doublesho :doublesho

Firstly that she gets damaged again   

Secondly that she is too shiney and the judges accuse me of using some sort of paint enhancer     

Fantastic work guys, I am forever indebted to you :thumb: :wave: :thumb: :wave: :thumb: :wave: :thumb: :wave:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

That comment above Dave must make it all worthwhile.

Stonking job fella's, bet you slept like rocks after that


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

dave, can you PM the info as to how you inputted the data into excel

Not got a PTG, but things like that interest me

BTW: good thread
:thumb:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

I bet it didnt look that good when it rolled of the production line Dave

Top quality work mate


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow ... talk about an education. 

As you can see I've not been on here that long but since I've joined i've followed certain peoples posts with great interest to glean all the info that I can. I'm very much interested and enthusiatic about learning about detailing and paint correction in particular. 

Posts like this just accelerate that learning process a huge amount. 

Well done to all involved, all the hard work certainly has paid off.


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

outstanding work and write up, very interesting read and with the 3D graphs


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

absolutey fantastic day and it was a pleasure as always working with Dave and Gordon, and the car, well the car is one of the best i have worked on to date


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> absolutey fantastic day and it was a pleasure as always working with Dave and Gordon, and the car, well the car is one of the best i have worked on to date


Good to have you onboard the team, Davy :thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Really great work guys!

Always enjoy your write-ups!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Oooh - now that's a rather fine car. A very impressive detail chaps - the depth and clarity of the finish is outstanding :thumb:

Does the Paint Thickness During Paint Hardness Assessment graph plot the average thickness of a panel over time?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Phisp said:


> Oooh - now that's a rather fine car. A very impressive detail chaps - the depth and clarity of the finish is outstanding :thumb:
> 
> Does the Paint Thickness During Paint Hardness Assessment graph plot the average thickness of a panel over time?


The assessment graph is meauring a single point on the finish in the set, of approx .5cm square, with multiple readings taken over this area to give the average - this is just done to give an indication of the gauge error and help to overcome the issue of getting the guage in exactly the same place which is impossible to achieve...


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

awesome write up dave and as usual top notch work, i'd be interested yo know what chemical in the deodorant aerosol damaged the paintwork?????


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

robsonj said:


> awesome write up dave and as usual top notch work, i'd be interested yo know what chemical in the deodorant aerosol damaged the paintwork?????


Same here. Im pretty sure that damage was caused by something else.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

MK1Campaign said:


> Same here. Im pretty sure that damage was caused by something else.


Well if it wasn't the aerosol that caused the damage then I don't know what it could have been. The damage wasn't on the car when I arrived at the Moffat Rally but it was certainly there when I returned home. When I arrived at the rally I gave the car a wipe down to remove any road dirt which had been collected on the journey from Glasgow. Had there been anything on the paintwork I would have seen it at this time. I am 100% positive that the paintwork was unmarked.

The car won a Best in Class only two weeks earlier at the Thirlestane Castle BVCA event against some very tough competition and in a group of around 100 vehicles. I had spent a great deal of time prior to the event preparing the car for Thirlestane as it was SVVF Champion of Champions annual awards, an event I won back in 2007.

If anyone can come up with another reasonable cause as to what could have caused such terrible damage to the paintwork I would be delighted to listen, but given the fact that the female was indeed spraying some sort of aerosol and I swallowed a couple of mouthfuls, the wind was blowing from where she was towards me, the worst damage was on the rear of the car (the point nearest the female) I really can't see that there could have been anything else.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent work Dave and crew takes alot of balls and patience when working on a car like that but then end results are excellent so too was the write up loving the 3D graph Dave:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

robsonj said:


> awesome write up dave and as usual top notch work, i'd be interested yo know what chemical in the deodorant aerosol damaged the paintwork?????


Aerosols can contain alcohols as well as other chemicals such as butane and propane which act as propellants. There's a lot in there that could cause a chemical reaction when in contact with the paint - it doesn't need to be a hugely aggressive compound on its own, but its the reaction when it meets the paint that matters. I am confident the aerosol spray is the cause of this damage here.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Diane wont be happy if I spend £300+ on a rotary polisher! :doublesho


Just tell her its Tax deductible you will be fine, or much cheapness and many bargains.:lol:



47p2 said:


> Dave, Gordon, Davy and Alex, the rectification you done was amazing. I really can't thank you guys enough, the care and dedication you showed to the old girl was unsurpassed, she doesn't shine now, she glows :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> The thing about Tilly is, she is used on a regular basis, driving to various shows around the country and therefore she has the odd blemish on her paintwork (all part of her history) and any marks left on her after the rectification are now just another chapter in the ever expanding history file I keep. When I realised the damage I could have cried, 26 years of history could have been lost all because of someones thoughtless stupidity.
> 
> ...


It was a pleasure and privilege to work on such a fantastic car. If I am correct only 1 in 10 still on the road. 
I know I don't need to say look after her, as the car is a fine example as it was. It is a pity it had to come across damage like this. Especially when on show.
Look forward to seeing her again in the future, either at meets or on the show circuit.
I am so please you are happy with the results and finish.:thumb:



badly_dubbed said:


> absolutey fantastic day and it was a pleasure as always working with Dave and Gordon, and the car, well the car is one of the best i have worked on to date


There is no going back now, Young Jedi.
See you soon to do it all again. :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i aint going no-where 

roll on saturday


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

love those old Rovers and great to see another looking its very best :thumb:

great work guys and amazing attention to detail as always.


----------



## Rabett_Rover (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow that Rover is stunning and that detail is a credit to you!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Fantastic!!!!!...Very impressive. Stunning work by all involved. Stunning results.

Gordon, is that the only checked shirt you own mate?.....Joking!

Steve


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

caledonia said:


> If I am correct only 1 in 10 still on the road.
> Gordon.


From what I know there are around 25 left in the world and of that 25 only around 10 still on the road. I have only seen another two in my 6+ years of owning this one


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Absolutely astounding work, thanks for including the panel temps. Without a doubt, that would be nigh on impossible without a PTG.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

I just like to say thanks to Dave, Davy and Gordon for letting me near this classic car. I popped down on the Saturday to say hi and to see how the boys were getting on in their first day and the car did look immaculate then but when Dave showed me the damaged on the panels I was a bit worried that the boys had taken on something that was even beyond their reach.
The work that the team put in that weekend was immense and its glad to see Tilly being restored to the full glory that she once had.
Again thanks to the guys for all their hard work and dedication on this detail and again thanks for letting me help out on the little bits that I did (which wasn't much by the way.........ok the chrome did take a bit of time )
Good to see the guys again! What is next? 
Alex


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Quality work there guys....

Nice to see so much thought, detail and attention put into both the actual work and the write up...

You can't really get much better than the comments from the owner, so in the end it must all be worth it...

I'm sure the car will be on the road and winning many awards for years to come because of your attention to detail...

:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Very very impressive detail!!

Bet the owner was over the moon with the results!!

:thumb:


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow. an totally through write up from Mr K.G as ever.its always nice to see a classic car treated to the care and attention it deserves. Well done to all those involved


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

It was too nice a day to leave Tilly in the garage and I decided to take her out and get a few reflection pictures as this will most likely be the last chance this year


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

still looking good :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

What an amazing car!


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

stunning. absolutelly stunning job on the paintwork. Very well done indeed.


----------

